# Onkyo TX-DS787 for 7.1 Advice



## akgolfpro (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm upgrading my home theater to 7.1 and have been shopping Recievers, and I came across a used Onkyo TX-DS787 & M-282 (2-Ch for back Surround) for $175. 

I will be running a Panasonic Projector at 1080I or 720P and useing a PS3 as my Blu-Ray player and my Dish VIP-622 for TV 1080I

My main concern is if I'm useing a 7 year old Receiver am I going to have a problem with the older technology decodeing for the 7.1 or will it do just fine! I realize I won't have the latest and greatest Decodeing but as long as I sounds good I will be happy!

Other receivers I'm looking at are Denon AVR987 $350, H/K 247 $265 (REFERB.) I don't really want to spend the extra money on the Denon but I think it's the best deal I have found for arround $350 

The receiver I'm useing now is a Sony DA80ES, Speakers are Polk in Wall (6.5 & 1" Tweet) Sub Polk audio 10" (my next upgrade)


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm affraid that if they're old AVR's and don't have HDMI connectors...you won't be able to decode TrueHD or DTS HD encoded on BluRay :yes:

Another option could be that your PS3 decode the audio and send it to AVR ... but you'll need the multichannel input/output on AVR and PS3, Do you know if it has them???


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

My suggestion ....instead of Denon get this  Onkyo 606  ...:yes:

It has all new features, can decode TrueHD and DTS HD ...so is future proof (to a point) :bigsmile:


----------



## akgolfpro (Oct 12, 2008)

The Onkyo does have Multichannel input and output but, can I get something for the PS3 to use this? I was going to use the Optical cable from the PS3


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

akgolfpro said:


> ... I was going to use the Optical cable from the PS3


It won't work ... if you use the optical cable, you'll be able to just send Dolby DIgital, DTS, etc. to the AVR ... to get True HD or DTS HD it has to be done through HDMI or Multichannel :yes:

The Onkyo I suggested is a good deal (Refurb $296) ... new $356 :whistling:


----------



## akgolfpro (Oct 12, 2008)

How does the older 7.1 compare to the new True HD, and DTS HD


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

akgolfpro said:


> How does the older 7.1 compare to the new True HD, and DTS HD


True HD, and DTS HD, are uncompressed audio so they will sound much fuller and dynamic on most movies particularly action movies plus there is not one standard DVD that has 7.1 audio only the odd DTS EX that is 6.1. With the new BluRay format there is a few that actually have a full 7.1 mix in either True HD or DTS HD and more will be coming out this way.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

TrueHD and DTSHD are literally the digital masters from the studio and will have the highest sound quality possible.

IMO the convinience of having all video switching in the receiver and one cable to the projector is well worth the extra money.


----------

